# Aheadkralle wechseln



## jay-em-ass (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich würde germe die Aheadkralle und -kappe an meinem Inspired Element wechseln, um durch den Lenkkopf den Zug für die Vorderradbremse zu legen.
Soll ungefähr so ausschauen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1043971
(Bild von hst trialer, hoffe, er hat nix dagegen)

Was brauche ich alles dafür?
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Gruß


----------



## Toolkid (26. Januar 2012)

Schreib hst trialer einfach direkt an und frag ihn wie er das gemacht hat und was du dafür benötigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (26. Januar 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Schreib hst trialer einfach direkt an und frag ihn wie er das gemacht hat und was du dafür benötigst.



Seine Lösung ist ein bisschen speziell. Die Schraube hat er sich extra drehen lassen. 

Es gibt ja auch die "normale" Lösung. Schaust du hier z.B. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eadkappe-M10-fuer-Freestyle-Rotors::6578.html

Das ich aber von meinem kürzlich verbautem Headlock TOTAL begeistert bin würde ich eher sowas empfehlen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...man-Racing-Headlock-1-1-8-Twister::10343.html


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2012)

Hab nix dagegen... aber nachbauen ist schwer!


----------



## jay-em-ass (26. Januar 2012)

Mir gings eingentlich nur darum, den Zug durch den Lenkkopf stecken zu können und hab als erstes das Bild von hst-trialer gefunden.

Die Headlock-Lösung von kamo-i ist genau sowas, was ich suche, allerdings ist die überall ausverkauft...gibts sowas ähnliches noch irgendwo?
Ansonsten warte ich ein wenig ab, bis sie wieder verfügbar ist.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## kamo-i (27. Januar 2012)

Wird nicht so schnell wieder verfügbar sein. Ist schon seit 3 Monaten oder so raus. Ruf am besten mal bei BMO an, wenn du da bestellen willst. Sonst einfach mal im Netz wo anders suchen. Oder eBay. Gibts sicher auch wo anders.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2012)

Schau mal im BMX online Shops. Die werden wohl sowas haben.


----------



## jay-em-ass (27. Januar 2012)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass der Schaft meiner Inspired Gaabel unten nicht eben abgeschnitten ist, sondern rundlich.
Werd also zur Gelochten Kralle greifen müssen...


----------



## MatzeD (28. Januar 2012)

Ich kann euch gleich sagen das die kappe vom BMO nicht passt


----------



## jay-em-ass (28. Januar 2012)

@ Matze: Warum sollte die Kralle nicht passen?

Ich hätte mir jetzt eine von diesen hier gekauft:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reestyle-Kappe-Kralle-Hohlschraube::2629.html

oder

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...r-fuer-Steuersaetze/NC-17-Dirt-Cap::9688.html

Gruß


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Februar 2012)

Das passt nicht, weil deine Trialgabel einen ungewöhnlichen Innendurchmesser hat, der eben keine 1" oder 1 1/8" Kralle aufnehmen kann. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei meiner Echo Urban Gabel -> 22mmm Kralle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Februar 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Seine Lösung ist ein bisschen speziell. Die Schraube hat er sich extra drehen lassen.
> 
> Das ich aber von meinem kürzlich verbautem Headlock TOTAL begeistert bin würde ich eher sowas empfehlen:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...man-Racing-Headlock-1-1-8-Twister::10343.html



Das Teil habe ich bei mir noch neu rumliegen, da es bei mir nicht passte. Bei Interesse P.M.


----------



## jay-em-ass (6. Februar 2012)

Hi,
wie schon geschrieben, passt der Headlock bei mir nicht, da meine Gabel am unteren Schaftende halbrund abgeschnitten ist...
Ich hab extra auf der Inspire-Homepage nachgelesen, das Element hat ne 1 1/8" Kralle von Trialtech serienmässig verbaut, die müsste also schon passen. Der Schaft hat auch ne Wanddicke von 4-5mm, somit ist der Innendurchmesser relativ gering.

Die Kralle müsste morgen kommen, dann geb ich nochmal Bescheid, obs funktioniert hat.
Aber danke fürs Angebot!


----------



## jay-em-ass (7. Februar 2012)

@ Angelo: Du hattest Recht, die Kralle passt nicht. Ich hab dich allerdings so verstanden, dass meine neue Kralle zu klein wäre. Sie ist allerdings um einiges zu groß, was mich aber wundert, da auf der Inspired-Seite beim Element eine 1 1/8" Kralle gelistet ist und die neue ebenfalls diese Größe hat...

Hier mal ein paar Fotos:









Weiß jemand, welche Kralle ich benötige? (Mit Führung für den Zug)

Gruß


EDIT: Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass in meine Gabe eine 18mm Kralle reingehört. Allerdings passt dann kein M10 Gewinde rein (also passt auch kein Zug durch die Schraube). Heißt, ich könnte probieren, ob der Shaman Headlock doch irgendwie hält, wär aber Pfusch) oder ich bohre den oberen Gabelschaft aus.
Oder kennt jemand noch ne andere Lösung?

Hier ein Bild vom unteren Ende des Gabelschafts:


----------



## Sherco (8. Februar 2012)

Bei meiner alten gabel hatte ich oben einfach die Wand so weit abgefräst,dass ich die kralle reinschlagen kann. Gehalten hats trotzdem.


----------



## ecols (8. Februar 2012)

Du könntest ein gewinde direkt in den Schaft schneiden..


----------



## jay-em-ass (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bohr jetzt den Schaft morgen auf 24mm Durchmesser auf, dann müsste die 1 1/8" Kralle reinpassen, ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Februar 2012)

Dann schneide lieber ein M20x1 Gewinde rein...


----------



## jay-em-ass (8. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir den Bohrer von nem Freund leihen. Gewindeschneiden ist aufwändiger hat er gemeint.
Aber ist ja auch kein Problem, wenn ich den Schaft auf 24mm aufbohre. Material ist ja noch genügend da. Dann einfach die Kralle rein und fertig.

So ist zumindest der Plan


----------



## ecols (8. Februar 2012)

Die Wandstärken der Gabelschäfte haben normal schon ihre Begründung.. Ich würde so wenig Material wie möglich weg nehmen.. Bei 24mm reduzierst du beträchtlich!


----------



## jay-em-ass (8. Februar 2012)

Ich werd auch nur auf 22mm aufbohren und dann versuchen, die Kralle reinzuklopfen. Bei 30mm Aussendurchmesser hab ich dann immer noch 4mm Wandstärke.
Außerdem bohre ich ja nur ca. 2,5cm tief rein, die einzige dauerhafte Belastung an der verjüngten Stelle ist die Klemmung des Vorbaus und der hat eine Länge von guten 5cm, wird also dann an dem "stabileren" Gabelschaft auch noch geklemmt.
Darf ich halt die obere Schraube der Vorbaus nicht ganz so fest anziehen...
Ich denke schon, dass das funktioniert. 

Gruß


Edit: Vorschlag vom Jan (trialmarkt) wäre, ein Gewinde reinzuschneiden und dann die schraubbare Inspired Kappe benutzen. Ist quasi dann wie bei der Fourplay Gabel. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo ich einen solchen Gewindeschneider herbekomme und hab sowas auch noch nie gemacht (will jetzt dafür keine 50 Euro ausgeben...)


----------



## MatzeD (8. Februar 2012)

Frag mal beim Chris im Inspired Bikestore nach.. mein Kollege hat seine gabel vor ner Woche auch dorthin geschickt.. Die machen dir da Problemlos ein Gewinde rein und alles sitzt. So würd ichs machen


----------



## jay-em-ass (8. Februar 2012)

MatzeD schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Chris im Inspired Bikestore nach.. mein Kollege hat seine gabel vor ner Woche auch dorthin geschickt.. Die machen dir da Problemlos ein Gewinde rein und alles sitzt. So würd ichs machen



Anfrage ist raus, danke für den Tipp!


----------

